# Acrylic reel seat insert



## OSD (Mar 9, 2008)

A fly rod reel seat with a acrylic blank turned to fit.
this is an easy project that will make a fishing rod stand out from the crowd


----------



## R2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks good and should standout![^]
Notice Saginaw,Michigan on the map. Reminds me of the Leo Kotke song.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice job Thats an awesome looking seat,
Did you ever see Leo Kotke play it's totally amazing (sorry I had to say it)


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 9, 2008)

Not to mention Lefty Frizell. And that's a cool looking real seat too!

Dan


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cool and he strikes again!






Chuckie


----------



## KKingery (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice lookin seat. You should give a try turning some wood handles. Turning wood handles for casting & spinning rods is about all I do anymore. It has allowed me to branch out into rod building (which for me, sells alot better than any of the pens I made!) - Nice job.


----------



## R2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Joe, I saw Leo Kotke, Slava Grigorian and Paco Pena play one the same bill! Bloody fantastic!!
Sorry Chukie. Had to answer - and gloat!


----------



## RollTide (Mar 10, 2008)

OSD....I used to build custom rods and would sometimes turn acrylic for the seat. It did add a nice look. That's a nice looking seat you've got there. Is that a Struble seat you used?


----------



## jtate (Mar 10, 2008)

It is indeed quite lovely!

Where do you get the parts for these?  I have a rod of my own that I'd very much like to repair.  The threaded part on my is still good but the threaded ring that holdsd the reel in place is shot.


----------



## OSD (Mar 10, 2008)

> Where do you get the parts for these?



Reel seat skeletons are a common item at most rod building supply stores.
This skeleton isn't a Glen Struble, but an inexpensive foreign knock off; the cost for the skeleton is around 10 bucks.
Out of respect for this site, I won't start dropping links.
But if youâ€™re interested in rod building or repair (do some surfing)  

Thanks
OSD.


----------

